# Wibo Rute und andere unbekannte Angel



## Luis2811 (15. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen

habe vor kurzem zwei gespließte Ruten erstanden. Nach einer Recherche konnte ich nichts zu den Ruten finden.
Anbei ein paar Bilder und Infos zu den Ruten.






















Die Rute mit der Aufschrift Wibo und der Nr.117 

Spitzenteil 103cm 32g
Mittelteil 106cm 95g
Handteil 106cm 275g
Gesamtlänge gesteckt 306cm Gewicht 402g
















Die unbekannte Rute 

Handteil 96cm 255g
Mittelteil 97cm 84g
Spitzenteil 1 90cm 35g
Spitzenteil 2 97cm 85g
Gesamtlänge gesteckt kurz 190cm Gewicht 340g
Gesamtlänge gesteckt lang 278cm Gewicht 370g

Hat noch jemand Infos zu den Ruten?


----------



## Dübel (15. Mai 2021)

Da hast du aber zwei hübsche Ruten erstanden! Gratulation!

Der Schriftzug "Wibo" schaut sehr nach Noris aus. Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Katalog, wo diese Rute zu finden ist.

Zur anderen Rute hab ich keine Idee.


----------



## Luis2811 (15. Mai 2021)

Habe Grad auch noch zur Wibo Rute gesehen das es die Firma Wibo gab.https://www.google.com/amp/s/fischundfang.de/post-aus-der-vergangenheit/?amp
Umschlag Nummer 4


----------



## eiszeit (15. Mai 2021)

Die Nr. 2 (ungemarkte Rute) ist eine DAM Rute und zwar der Vierling (es fehlt das Handteil)
Da fehlt das Emblem und die Aufschrift.
Leg mal zwei Fotos bei.


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Mai 2021)

Wibo deutet auf  Bonifaz Wieland hin,
Werkstätten für gesplieste Angelruten in München. War sein Firmenzeichen


----------



## eiszeit (15. Mai 2021)

Ah, ganz vergessen. Hier am Foto sieht man das Handteil.





Man konnte somit zusammenstellen:
1., sehr harte Bootsrute, (große Raubfische), Länge 1,30m
2., harte und steife Spinn- und Bootsrute (große Raubfische), Länge 1,80m
3., mittelschwere Spinnrute (Forelle Hecht, Zander), Länge 2,30m
4., Spin- und Karpfenrute, Länge 2,85m


----------



## Luis2811 (20. Mai 2021)

Danke an alle die Infos zu denn Ruten beigetragen haben. Weiß vielleicht jemand noch was genaueres zu der Wibo Rute?


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. Mai 2021)

Ich habe ebenfalls eine gesplieste WIBO Rute und war bis jetzt ebenfalls erfolglos in der Suche.
Vom Aufbau her ist meine bis auf die Hülsen baugleich, der Zustand jedoch eher weniger.

Ich gehe mal schwer davon aus das deine WIBO bereits überarbeitet wurde und nicht mehr ganz original ist, darauf deutet zumindest der doch glänzende Klarlack hin. Sprich sie wird wohl mal neu überzogen worden sein. Die Wicklungen und Ringe sind jedoch wider stimmig zu meiner.


----------



## eiszeit (21. Mai 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Danke an alle die Infos zu denn Ruten beigetragen haben. Weiß vielleicht jemand noch was genaueres zu der Wibo Rute?


Sorry, da kann ich auf die Schnelle auch nicht weiterhelfen.
Ich kenne die _*Wibo *_Ruten auch mit einem anderem Emblem.
Leg mal ein Foto bei.




Die hinterste ist ne Hildebrand (auch München) mit selten gut erhaltenem Emblem.


----------



## Luis2811 (7. Juni 2021)

eiszeit könntest du ein oder mehrere Bilder deines Dam Vierlings online stellen auf dem man die gesamte Rute erkennen kann. Wollte meine wieder etwas aufhübschen.


----------



## eiszeit (7. Juni 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> eiszeit könntest du ein oder mehrere Bilder deines Dam Vierlings online stellen auf dem man die gesamte Rute erkennen kann. Wollte meine wieder etwas aufhübschen.


Kein Problem.





Bild 1: früher Vierling, Komplettansicht




Bild 2 Detailansicht Ringe mit Wicklung




Bild 3: Der Vierling wurde ja über Jahre angeboten und hat sich im Outfit geändert. Oben späterer Vierling und unten der bereits gezeigte frühe Vierling.


----------



## Peter117 (13. Juni 2021)

eiszeit Hab' heute noch was über Wibo-Ruten gefunden...
Aus: Die Kunstzeitschrift Der Sportfischer, 1927


----------



## eiszeit (14. Juni 2021)

*Peter117 , *den Artikel kenne ich. Trotzdem vielen Dank fürs zeigen.
Ist immer schön aus den Anfangszeiten von Firmen etwas zu lesen und die Zusammenhänge herauszufinden.


----------



## Luis2811 (16. Juni 2021)

Vielen Dank nochmals an alle, die Infos zu den Ruten beitragen konnten. 

Anschließend noch ein paar Bilder von dem Wiederaufbau des Dam Vierlings.


----------



## eiszeit (17. Juni 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nochmals an alle, die Infos zu den Ruten beitragen konnten.
> 
> Anschließend noch ein paar Bilder von dem Wiederaufbau des Dam Vierlings.
> 
> ...


Sehr schön gemacht. Interessant die Bindevorrichtung, da muß ich mir auch mal eine machen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. Juni 2021)

Schicke Teile und toller Wiederaufbau. Schon am Wasser damit gewesen?


----------



## Luis2811 (17. Juni 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Schicke Teile und toller Wiederaufbau. Schon am Wasser damit gewesen?


Noch nicht, ist aber geplant fürs Wochenende. Passend Rolle ist auch schon gefunden, eine Quick Finessa.








eiszeit schrieb:


> Sehr schön gemacht. Interessant die Bindevorrichtung, da muß ich mir auch mal eine machen.



Bindevorrichtung ist nach dem Vorbild aus dem Askari Katalog aus Restholz gebaut worden.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. Juni 2021)

Cool, eine Quick, oder? So eine Rolle hatte ich auch mal


----------



## eiszeit (18. Juni 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Noch nicht, ist aber geplant fürs Wochenende. Passend Rolle ist auch schon gefunden, eine Quick Finessa.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 377468
> 
> ...


Ah ne DAM Quick 285, sehr schöner Zustand. Unverwüstbar die Rolle.


----------

